# how to tell from bala shark male or female



## bala-shark (Apr 10, 2006)

So i have a few balas but i want to know if u guys know how to tell one from boy to girl. Any ideas?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not really sexable by common hobbyists. They get way too large for most to even deal with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, and I think 5 in a 45g tank is 5 too many. Those guys need atleast a 90g tank and can get up to 14 inches long.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Yeah, and I think 5 in a 45g tank is 5 too many. Those guys need atleast a 90g tank and can get up to 14 inches long.


Not to mention he also has 4 goldfish and a pleco. YIKES! :shock:


----------



## jwddboy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeh! wow that is much too small for balas. Its too small for even 1 bala.

In answer to your question it is near impossible to sex them and then if you are trying to breed them... forget it. There have been very very few casews of balas breeding in captivity. Thats why they are usually more expensive. They have to be shipped from overseas.


----------



## bala-shark (Apr 10, 2006)

so what gallon do i need to have?


----------



## jwddboy (Apr 29, 2006)

well lets say i have two in my 120Gal. That is enough.


----------

